# Schönster Ex-Pornostar?



## betzdorf (17 Juni 2009)

Aus aktuellem Anlaß (Hochzeit von Michaela Schaffrath ex «Gina Wild»): Wer ist der schönste Ex-Pornostar?


----------



## Scofield (17 Juni 2009)

kenne nur Gina Wild!!


----------



## General (17 Juni 2009)

Sarah Young


----------



## Katzun (18 Juni 2009)

Sybille Rauch war mal richtig sexy!


----------



## astrosfan (18 Juni 2009)

Teresa Orlowski


----------



## Punisher (18 Juni 2009)

Sibel ist für mich die Schönste.


----------



## Etzel (28 Juli 2009)

also die hier aufgeführten sind sicher alle sehr geil aber bezüglich SCHÖNHEIT wurde hier ja gefragt und da würde ich eher sagen ANGELICA BELLA!


----------



## betzdorf (28 Juli 2009)

*BELLA Angelica*

Da stimme ich Dir zu - die Dame kannte ich jedoch gar nicht, daher: danke vielmals für diese Information! 

Ceterum censeo: Nomen est omen . . .


----------



## eibersberger (28 Juli 2009)

angelica bella kannte ich auch nicht - die ist sehr hübsch.
DANKE!


----------



## maxmanfred (29 Juli 2009)

Angelica Bella ist klasse, aber bei mir nur an zweiter Stelle. Veronica Hart ist bei den ehemaligen die absolute Nummer 1. Leider findet man von ihr so gut wie gar nichts mehr,


----------



## Coldwaran (11 Sep. 2009)

Neben Gina Wild können nur ein paar weibliche Pornstars bestehen, daß wären Sharon Mitchell, Nikki Knights. Ginger Lynn, Seka.... am besten war als Partner für die blonde deutsche Gina der schwarze Pornstar Omar Williams. Ich habe mal das ungeschnitten und unsyncronisierte original video gesehen, wo sie vom Omar sie bestiegen wurde, da hatte die hübsche kleine Michi aber ganz schön gewimmert.


----------



## neman64 (13 Sep. 2009)

Mein schönster Ex-Pornostar heißt Cicciolina ( Ilona Staller ).:drip:


----------



## ChrisGer (8 Okt. 2009)

Channone in ihrer Kurzhaarphase


----------



## mybb1984 (8 Okt. 2009)

Also wenn wir schon die hier genannten wählen müssen, dann doch wohl auf jeden Fall Leonie Saint. Wusste aber gar nicht, dass die aufgehört hat. War sehr lecker


----------



## maierchen (13 Okt. 2009)

lol ingrid steeger


----------



## Iberer (14 Okt. 2009)

Unter den hier genannten ganz klar : Leonie
Warum ? Auch ganz klar : Bei der Gina die Titten zu künstlich und bei der Sibel die Nase (o.k. - da kommts nicht unbedingt drauf an) zu groß. Dennoch sehe ich die beiden gern. Aber was hier sonst noch so genannt wird - Sybille Rauch, Theresa Orlowski, Ilona Staller usw gehört doch eher in die Geisterbahn.


----------



## dstrucky (14 Okt. 2009)

Traci Elizabeth Lords wäre einer meiner Favoritinen


----------



## wolle1910 (14 Okt. 2009)

:thumbup:Ganz klar Sibel !


----------



## jean58 (23 Okt. 2009)

leonie saint


----------



## amon amarth (24 Okt. 2009)

nur experten hier ;-) für mich: die frühe vanessa del´rio usw. sibylle war auch nett


----------



## xxsurfer (24 Okt. 2009)

Kelly Trump....und die hatte auch am meisten " Talent " für
diesen Job.


----------



## leuchted (20 Nov. 2009)

sarah young find ich am geilsten:thumbup:


----------



## aussie9901 (28 Dez. 2009)

Tori Wells


----------



## kentderrin (5 Jan. 2010)

Katja Kean


----------



## IcyCold (5 Jan. 2010)

*Nora Louise Kuzma aka Traci Lords*


----------



## mixman (10 Feb. 2010)

Auf jeden fall *Traci Lords* :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## canil (10 Feb. 2010)

für Dolly Buster!


----------



## heli206 (1 März 2010)

Fein fein die Ladies


----------



## NAFFTIE (1 März 2010)

IcyCold schrieb:


> *Nora Louise Kuzma aka Traci Lords*



jeppp :thumbup: die ex-queen immer und immer wieder


----------



## Hackmann (28 März 2010)

Inari Vachs.
Wahnsinnsbody!


----------



## steckel (24 Apr. 2010)

für mich eine klare Wahl: Sarah Young


----------



## steppenwolf110 (5 Mai 2010)

Kelly Trump


----------



## Schalkau11 (5 Mai 2010)

Lucky alias Lucy Theodorova


----------



## steppenwolf110 (12 Mai 2010)

Für mich ist es Kelly Trump


----------



## couriousu (12 Mai 2010)

natürlich Michaela Schaffrath - mit den wieder natürlich großen Brüsten


----------



## steppenwolf110 (19 Mai 2010)

Für mich kommen nur zwei in Frage Kelly Trump Gina Wild


----------



## Billy Shears (28 Mai 2010)

Traci Lords.

gibt's von Gina Wild eigentlich Fotos aus der Zeit vor der Silikonisierung?


----------



## Billy Shears (28 Mai 2010)

dass in einem deutschen Forum Gina Wild/Michaela Schaffrath vorne ist, war klar. Aber Traci Lords dürfte mittlerweile auf Platz zwei liegen. 
Aber die ist ja auch erst nach ihrer Karriere richtig schön geworden.


----------



## Flaming Sword (30 Mai 2010)

Hm! Die Umfrage mag schon geschlossen sein, aber trotzdem gebe ich meinen Senf in Form von *Sibylle Rauch* hinzu.


----------



## Rontom (7 Sep. 2010)

Traci Lords


----------



## eibersberger (7 Sep. 2010)

jenna jameson


----------



## maggi77 (11 Sep. 2010)

Laura Angel


----------



## berry16 (13 Okt. 2010)

die heisseste ohne zweifel war alexa rae, wobei mir derzeit sativa rose auch gut gefällt. einfach geile lippen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oli985 (21 Okt. 2010)

ganz klar: michaela schaffrath!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Dummkopf007 (23 Okt. 2010)

ist bleibt und wird sich nicht ändern Gina Wild


----------



## steppenwolf110 (29 Okt. 2010)

Für mich ist es Kelly Trump


----------



## Nathurn (29 Okt. 2010)

Meine Nummer 1 ist und bleibt Sibylle Rauch.


----------



## Snoopy (2 Nov. 2010)

Denise La Bouche war ne richtige Wucht.


----------



## hansi189 (3 Nov. 2010)

Lannie Barbie


----------



## Billy Shears (21 Nov. 2010)

Traci Lords, wer sonst?


----------



## gunny260379 (1 Jan. 2011)

Tresa Orlowski


----------



## diego841 (4 Juni 2011)

Leonie Saint::thumbup:


----------



## diego841 (4 Juni 2011)

Leonie Saint ist für mich die Schönste


----------



## VonWolsung (25 Juni 2011)

Desiree Barclay, Coco Brown, Jeannie Pepper, Uschi Digard, Kitten Natividad, Annie Sprinkle, alle aus den 70'ern und 80'ern.


----------



## pofan (25 Juni 2011)

:thumbup:MANDY BLUE:thumbup:
( Y )


----------



## test24 (25 Juni 2011)

pofan schrieb:


> :thumbup:MANDY BLUE:thumbup:
> ( Y )



Ein Kenner - Mandy sieht escht klasse aus.

Für mich ist Denise la Bouche thn No. 1


----------



## MasterLi (25 Juni 2011)

fand sexy cora hübsch!


----------



## lauscherli (31 Juli 2011)

Gina Wild


----------



## iwolf (23 Mai 2012)

Für mich sind solche Frauen wie Kay Parker, Tracy Lords und Juliet Anderson der Hammer.


----------



## steppenwolf110 (23 Mai 2012)

Für mich sind die schönsten Kelly Trump ,Gina Wild Katja Kassin


----------



## realsacha (23 Mai 2012)

*Bridget Monet / Ginger Lynn / Hyapatia Lee*


:drip::crazy::drip::crazy::drip::crazy::drip:


----------



## esprit1100 (29 Mai 2012)

Die Frau Schaffrath!!

...obwohl, ich hab' nie verstanden, warum da am Ende nicht geheiratet wird.


----------



## Kretsche (8 Juni 2012)

Für mich ist Gina Wild einer der schönsten Ex-Pornostars!


----------



## lema82 (19 Juni 2012)

Die schönsten: Angelica Bella, Laura Angel, Kelly Trump, Julia Taylor, Victoria Paris, Ashlynn Gere


----------



## maggi77 (20 Juni 2012)

LAura Angel


----------



## greenhoorn (2 Aug. 2012)

Brigitte Lahaie


----------



## Sarafin (10 Aug. 2012)

Cathi Mennard,Angel,Nikki Charme zb.


----------



## robyndreamz (9 März 2013)

annette schwarz


----------



## baumoser75 (18 Juni 2013)

teresa orlowski war auch hammer


----------



## realsacha (9 Juli 2013)

*Nikki Charm in frühen Jahren... * :drip::drip::drip:


----------



## Akrueger100 (9 Juli 2013)

*Sasha Grey*


----------



## kabelager (14 Juli 2013)

Da klinke ich mich gerne ein!

Tyra Misoux

ist diejenige welche, die unglaublich hübsch und süß ist! Wie schön sind ihre Busenblitzer in der comedystreet!


----------



## RandomCitizen (20 Juli 2013)

Sasha Grey


----------



## Kalif (18 Feb. 2014)

Definitiv Leonie!


----------



## Weltenbummler (19 Feb. 2014)

Tyra Misoux ist eine himmlische Traumfrau.


----------



## toralf11 (6 März 2014)

Sarah Young


----------



## Eckehard (15 März 2014)

Unbedingt Brigitte Lahaie (auch als Brigitte Bordeaux zeitweilig) -weil Madame auch was im Kopf hat - sehr glaubhaft Spass am Sex zu haben scheint und voll weiblich positiv rüberkommt -d.h. aktiv und sich nicht nur bedienen läßt -(Jungs schaut mal rein -Oldies but real 
goldies !!)


----------



## esell (25 März 2014)

Ashlynn Brooke... unfassbar!


----------

